# Singapore Changi Airport Duty Free Price List!



## miss_emc (Jun 13, 2006)

For anyone who's travelling through Singapore on a stop-over or going to Singapore, i've been able to chase up prices for about half of the products.

Singapore Airport is great for cheaper cosmetic prices, in particular MAC, Stila and Bobbi Brown because they are so expensive in Australia compared to America and Singapore Airport is a very common stop over for Aussies travelling throughout the world! There are 2 MAC stores in Changi Airport, one in each terminal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All prices are in SGD$ (Singapore Dollars). For an acurate exchange rate, visit http://www.xe.com. If anyone knows of any more prices, feel free to update the price list.

*EYES*
Eye shadow$22.00
Pigment              $31.00
Eye Quads$52.00
Eye Pencil$20.00
Eye Kohl$23.00
Powerpoint Pencil$23.00
Liquid Eye Liner$26.00

*BROWS*
Eye Brows$23.00

*LASHES*
Pro Lash$18.00
Pro Lash Colour$18.00
Pro Longlash$18.00
Splashproof Lash$18.00
Fibre Rich Lash$18.00
Zoom Lash$18.00
False Lashes$16.00

*LIPS*
Lipstick$25.00
Lip Lacquer$28.00
Clear Lipglass$20.00
Tinted Lipglass$23.00
Lip Gelee                          $23.00
Lip Pencil$20.00
Tinted Lip Conditioner$23.00

*FACE*
Select SPF 15$38.00
Select Tint SPF 15$38.00
Studio Fix$39.00
Studio Tech$46.00
Studio Finish Matte$32.00
Hyper Real SPF 15$42.00
Select Sheer Powder$33.00
Studio Finish Powder$36.00
Blot Powder$28.00
Bronzing Powder$30.00
Iridescent Powder$32.00
Sheer Shimmer Powder$29.00
Select Cover-up Concealer$22.00

*CHEEKS*
Powder Blush$29.00
Blushcreme$29.00
Cream Colour Base$25.00

*NAILS*
Nail Lacquer$17.00
Overlacquer$17.00
Underlacquer$17.00

*BRUSHES*
#129 Powder/Blush$53.00
#150 Large Powder$67.00
#190 Foundation$53.00
#192 Cheek/Face$53.00
#204 Lash Brush$15.00
#213 Fluff$28.00
#224 Tapered Blending$40.00
#228 Mini Shader$28.00
#242 Shader$39.00
#252 Larger Shader$51.00
#266 Small Angle$32.00
#275 Medium Angle Shader$40.00
#311 Lip Liner$26.00
#316 Lip Brush Covered$32.00

*TOOLS*
Compact Powder Puff$4.00
Disc Sponge$4.00
Studio Tech Refill$4.00
Wedge Sponge$5.00

*SKINCARE*
Pro Eye Makeup Remover$28.00
Green Gel Cleanser$28.00
Everyday Lotion Cleanser$28.00
Microfine Refinisher$32.00
Scrub Mask$28.00
Oil Control Lotion$39.00
Day SPF15 Light Moisture$46.00
Studio Moisture Fix$39.00
Strobe Cream$46.00
Fast Response Eye Cream$46.00
Fix +$19.00
Blot Film$28.00
Wipes (45 Pack)$23.00
Wipes (100 Pack)$38.00


----------



## cookies (Jun 26, 2006)

Ohmygod, I can't believe I've never ever seen this section of specktra! A sub forum for aussies? It's genius!

I wish I saw this post about a week ago, I had the chance to ask a friend to get some stuff from singapore but didn't because I was unsure of prices- the one thing I asked for was an eyeshadow in Overgrown but they didn't have it! Boo


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jul 20, 2006)

thank you so much for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will be stopping by singapore airport on my return trip from HK- but that isn't till next Feb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Still.... Gives me a bit of time to start saving!

 (Just looked it up online- there are several of these stores, AND they're open 24 hours!!)


----------



## labelslut (Sep 8, 2006)

Just letting you guys know also that they're a bit slow on the new releases/collections.  Basically the stores outside of the airport gets the new releases first and then 2-3 weeks later the airport store gets it.  But they do have airport exclusives such as 3 lipsticks packaged together at a special price, etc.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm actually glad to know that- I'm also hoping that because the stores inside are a bit harder to access, that the new collections won't be selling out quickly!!
Hopefully there will still be stuff from Danse (the MSFs!!) left at the end of Feb... *crosses fingers*


----------



## stickles (Jan 28, 2007)

The Lightscapade MSF is sold out all over Singapore, including the airport.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh noo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if that's the same for Glissade?


----------



## stickles (Jan 31, 2007)

Not sure about Glissade, but that one doesn't seem to be sold out at regular counters. Also, I got a call today that a second shipment of Lightscapade just came in to the Isetan Scotts location, so it might be worth a phone call to reserve one.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Feb 1, 2007)

Thank you for that!
I'm only going to be passing through the airport though... (transferring to another flight within 4 hours?) so I don't really have time to go anywhere =\
Do you think it'd be possible to call them up and ask for them to see if they can get some into the airport and hold it till I get there? XD I know it's a long shot.. but still!
It'd be an international call though... and I have nooo idea where to call!


----------



## Lissy Loo (Feb 20, 2007)

does anyone know if they sell pan eye shadows at the MAC counters at changi?


----------



## stickles (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissy Loo* 

 
_does anyone know if they sell pan eye shadows at the MAC counters at changi?_

 
Nope, nowhere in Singapore seems to carry pan shadows much to my chagrin.


----------



## nickaboo (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stickles* 

 
_Nope, nowhere in Singapore seems to carry pan shadows much to my chagrin._

 
i *think* the freestanding store at ngee an city has shadows in pan form. but i may be mistaken...


----------



## stickles (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nickaboo* 

 
_i *think* the freestanding store at ngee an city has shadows in pan form. but i may be mistaken..._

 
I asked the Ngee Ann freestanding store about a month ago and they said they don't carry pans, but man, the day they do, there will go my wallet.


----------



## alien21xx (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if these prices are also applicable to DFS Galleria in Scotts road? Thanks!


----------



## yscca (Nov 26, 2007)

does anyone know the holiday set price list?
thanks


----------



## ships (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_Does anyone know if these prices are also applicable to DFS Galleria in Scotts road? Thanks!_

 
Should be the same if you're vacationing to Singapore/have your boarding pass and whatnot that you need to present for tax refund.

If not I guess you could always call!


----------



## fattycat (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone know the price of MAC Holiday sets ??? Thanks


----------



## toxik (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *alien21xx* 

 
_Does anyone know if these prices are also applicable to DFS Galleria in Scotts road? Thanks!_

 
they are not, DFS Galleria at Scotts prices include taxes/GST (but i believe you still can claim GST refund for tourists)
DFS at Changi Airport is tax-free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just a heads up, im a singaporean 
if any of you Specktra-ints is visiting SG, feel free to PM me! 

i will help you and give you tips on shopping in SG


----------



## jbie (Jan 6, 2008)

just got back from changi! stocked up on holiday collection..

iirc,
royal assets (6 e/s) = 63 sgd
curiositease (5 piggies) = 54 sgd
brush set, eyes = 84 sgd

e/s pots = 23 sgd
piggies = 33 sgd

brush 242 = 40-something sgd

(may be off by $1 or $2 or so)


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Jan 10, 2008)

Does anyone know how much the N Collection Light Flush MSF will cost? I'll be at the Changi airport on the 10th Feb so I hope I can get it there!! Or I'll CP when I get back. *sighs* I dislike waiting!!


----------



## clarisse (Jan 14, 2008)

Can anyone give me the current prices of the #187, #182, fluidlines and lip glasses at the airport? My friend is stopping over there soon and is willing to pick some stuff up for me


----------



## UyenNhii (Apr 12, 2008)

Has the prices changed?? Anyone with an update??


----------



## mahreez (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks for this! i might pass by singapore soon. thanks.


----------



## listrikmu (Apr 23, 2008)

Hi all.  This is my very first post...MAC addict here! Just thought I'd add 2 more product prices which you can find at the Changi Airport Duty Free, hope this helps!

- MAC Prep & Prime FAce Protect SPF 50 SGD52 (rrp: SGD57)
- Technakohl Eyeliner SGD26 (rrp:SGD29)


----------



## talste (May 30, 2008)

*** UPDATED LIST MAY 2008 **

*I priced these when I was @ Changi last week, Terminals 1,2 & 3 all have MAC stores (The budget terminal doesn't)*

The prices vary slightly each month but is generally 10% - 15% cheaper than RRP.

**Changi Airport Duty Free Prices:*
129   brush $53
169   brush $50 
252   brush $51
266   brush $32
Blush   $29
Brush   Cleanser $16
Eye   Kohl$23
Eyeshadow   $24
False   Lashes $16
Fix   + $19
Pro   Eye Makeup Remover $28 
Lipglass:   $24 (price varies between clear/tinted/stained by a dollar or so)
Lipliner   $20
Lipstick   $25
Mascara   $18
Nail   Polish $18
Paint   Pot $26
Pigments   $32
Select   Cover Up Concealer $22
Studio   Finish Concealer $18
StudioTech   $46

***   Travel Sets ***
*MAC   TRIP:  3 x Lips set $57 *
I   bought the “3 Pink Lips set” it’s soo cute ! comes with the following
1   x 2.4 gram lipglass in "Rayothon"
2   x full size lipsticks in “Plink!” & “Cosmo”
1   x Little black zipper bag 
1   x magnetized mirror
1   x small L.E Lip brush (Not a standard 311 lip brush)
The set also comes in a Brown version (I think “Blankety” was one of the lippy’s and from memory there is also a Plum version)

*MAC   TRIP: Brush Sets @ $82 each*
3 different sets are available, LIPS, FACE & General. 5 brushes with a black zipper cosmetic bag. I had a look at the face set but wasn’t very impressed with the quality of the 188, The bristles were to soft and fluffy.

*MAC   TRIP:  Fluidline Set around $40* 
Comes   with 2 x full size fluid lines
Black   zipper cosmetic bag / mirror (I assume also a brush to apply but I didn’t see   one in the display set)
*Colours   avaliable:*
Black   Track / Moss Scape
Dipdown   / micro violet


----------



## talste (May 30, 2008)

*A more comprehensive list* 

The prices look pretty similar to the list I personally priced but as I didn’t do this myself I can’t guarantee the prices are 100% accurate.
  [FONT=&quot]
* MAC Prices (Retail /Changi Airport *pre tax*)*
Airport prices changes slightly every month because the DFS wants to keep prices competitive in the region.
*Item:           RRP/AIRPORT *
116 brush : $58/n.a
129 brush : $60/$53
136 brush : $118/n.a
150 brush : $76/$67
168 brush : $57/n.a
169 brush: $58
180 brush : $76/n.a
182 brush : $82/n.a
186 brush : $98/n.a
187 brush: $82/n.a
190 brush : $60/$53
192 brush : $60/$53
201 sponge tip : $17/$15
204 brush : $17/$15
207 duster : $36/n.a
210 brush : $22/$19
213 brush : $32/$28
216 brush : $36/$30
217 brush : $33/n.a
219 brush : $42/n.a
221 brush : $48/n.a
224 brush : $53/$40
225 brush : $72/n.a
228 brush : $32/$28
236 brush : $36/n.a
239 brush : $47/n.a
242 brush : $45/$39
252 brush : $58/$51
266 brush : $37/$32
275 brush : $46/$40
311 brush : $32/$26
316 brush : $37/$32
321 brush : $37/n.a
Angled Sponge: $10/n.a
Blot Film: $22/$19
Blot Powder: $32/$28
Bronzer : $34/$30
Brow Pencil: $24/n.a
Brow Set : $24/$21
Brush Cleanser : $18/$16
Cheek Hue: $36/$32
Clear Lipglass : $23/$20
Cold Cream Cleanser: $32/n.a
Cream Color Base : $28/$25
Cremestick Pearl Liner : $26/n.a
Day SPF 15 Moisturiser: $52/$46
Disc Sponge : $4/$4
Duo Adhesive: $14/n.a
Everyday Lotion Cleanser: $32/$28
Eye Brows (automatic): $26/$23
Eye Kohl: $26/$23
Eye Pencil : $23/$20
Eyeshadow :$26/ $24
Eyeshadow Quad: $59/$52
Eyeshadow Holidayx7 Palette: $63/$53
Eyeshadow Shadematesx6 Pallette: n.a/$57
Fast Response Eye : $52/$46
Fine Point Lipliner : $25/$21
Fix+ : $22/$19
Fluidline : $28/$24
Fragrance 15ml: $37/$32
Fragrance 50 ml: $67/n.a
Full Lash Curler : $26/$23
Glitter Eye Liner : $30/$26
Green Gel Cleanser : $32/$28
Holidazzle Palettes : $60/$53
Hypereal Fdn Spf15 :$50/ $42
Iridescent Loose Powder $36/$32
Lac Lustre: $32/$28
Lashes (falsies): $18/$16
Lightful Lotion: $55/?
Lightful Essence Serum: $69/?
Lightful Protective Moisturizer Hydratant:
Lip Conditioner SPF 15(tinted): $27/$23
Lip Conditioner tube: $18/n.a
Lipglass tinted : $26/$23
Lipglass Stain: $26/$21
Lip Lacquer: $32/$28
Lipliner : $23/$20
Lipstick: $28/$25
Liquid Last Liners $33/?
Liquid Liner : $30/$26
Mascara (all types): $21/$18
Makeup Case: $420/n.a
Moisture Feed Eye : $52/n.a
Moisture Feed Skin: $52/n.a
Nail Polish: $20/$17
Nail Polish Remover : $15/n.a
Travel Brush Set: $95/$83
Travel Eye Palette: $65$57
TravelLip Palette: $60/$53
Oil Control Lotion: $45/$39
Paint Pot: $33/$26
Pencil Sharpener: $5/n.a
Pigments: $35/$31
Powder Blush: $34/$29
Powerpoint Pencil: $26/$23
Prep and Prime SPF 50 $58/?
Prep and Prime Lash: $23/?
Pro Eye Makeup Remover: $32/$28
Pro White Intensified Serum: $66/$56
Pro White Softening Lotion: $52/$48
Pro White SPF30 Moisture: $58/$48
Pro White SPF 15 Powder Fdn: $60/$53
Radically Clear : $22/$19
Sculpt & Shape: $39
Scrub Mask: $34/$28
Satin Fdn : $39/n.a
Select Cover Up Concealor: $25/$22
Select Tint : n.a/$38
Select SPF 15 fdn : $43$38
Select Sheer Loose Pwd: $38/$33
Select Sheer Pressed Pwd: $38/$33
Shave: $16/n.a
Sheer Color Extract : $29/n.a
Sheer Shimmer Powder : $33/$29
Sheertone Blush : $34/$29
Square Powder Puff: $24/n.a
Strobe Cream : $52/$46
Studio Finish Concealor: $25/$18
Studio Finish Full Coverage Fdn: $28/n.a
Studio Finish Loose Pwd: $$36/n.a
Studio Finish Matte Fdn: $39/$32
Studio Finish Pressed pwd: $39/n.a
Studio Finish Satin Fdn : $39/$32
Studiofix: $44/$39
Studiofix Fluid: $45
Studio Lights: $32/$28
Studio Moisture Fix: $45/$39
StudioTech : $52/ $46
Studio Stick Concealer: $27
Studio Tech Sponge : $4/$4
Super Cleansing Oil : $32/n.a
Tastease Lip Gloss: $26/$23
Texture Story: $$34/n.a
Wedge Sponge: $5/$5
Wipes 100s: $42/$38
Wipes 45s : $26/$23

I found this list on flowerpod or cozycots (can't remember exactly which one)
[/FONT]


----------



## charmaine 82 (Jul 31, 2008)

*miss_emc & talste* it's a very important + helpful info since I want to go to bangkok & singapore. TQ


----------



## PinK_VatrA (Sep 24, 2008)

I just got back from Changi last week, and the MAC prices is even cheaper than before. Here is the updated prices for some products:

*MAC [email protected] Changi Airport Duty Free Store:*

187 Brush S$74
239 Brush S$ 38.5
Colour Forms Advanced Brush Set S$ 91
Eyeshadow Pot S$ 21
Eyeshadow Quad S$ 52.5
Studio Fix Powder Foundation S$ 38.5


----------



## charmaine 82 (Oct 1, 2008)

noted *pink_vatra* thx alot


----------



## piku (Oct 2, 2008)

Can anyone give me the current prices of mineralize blush (dainty) and e/s paint at the airport? My friend is stopping over there soon and is willing to pick some stuff up for me.
thanks a lot..


----------



## piecesofmeg (Nov 10, 2008)

hi do you know if they carry any of the limited edition collections at the store? any older collections still there? i'm actually looking to see if they still have the neo-sci fi spaced out blush


----------



## sweet_pea2912 (Nov 14, 2008)

The price has changed. It is higher now. I bought Fix+ at Changi Airport and it's 23.5S$


----------



## dikilur (Dec 14, 2008)

I think that some products are at higher price and some not.
Last Saturday I've bought some @ Changi MAC DFS @ this price:

*Pre + Prime Skin: 23 USD

Mineralize Eye Shadow (Trio), Danger Zone: 19 USD
*
I think the price is quite fair


----------



## ohplasticlips (Feb 17, 2009)

Can anybody update the prices? And any idea when the HK Collection will be out at Airport DFS?


----------



## piku (Jun 3, 2009)

hope this help, 
MAC prices at changi (updated 2 june 2009).

MAC COSMETICS( SGD) 

studio tech48
studio fix fluid42
studio fix powder foundation42
select liquid foundation42
select spf 15 foundie42
select sheer/loose35
select sheer/pressed35
iridescent powder/loose35
select cover up24
powder blush31

prep+prime eye27
prep+prime lash20
prep+prime skin35
prep+prime skin refined zone28
prep+prime face protect spf5054
prep & prime line filler28
prep & prime transparent finishing powder31

eye shadow23
paint pot26,8
pigment32,6
powerpoint eye pencil23
pen ultimate eyeliner28
liquidlast liner29
fluid line24
plush lash20

tricolour lipgloss (sugarsweet31
lipstick24
see thru lip colour 24

brush 27238,4
brush 24238,4
brush 18275
brush 12954
MAC Brush 219, blending brush29
MAC Brush 219, shading brush42
MAC Brush Cleaner16

nail polish17
fix+rose22
cleanse off oil41

trip II collection eye palette63
trip II collection lip palette40

Rose Romance
Beauty Powder28
Nail Lacquer 17
Gel Blush32
Lip Colour 24
Lipstick24
Lipglass24,5

i also have some price list for bobbi brown & shu. you can check my web.
www.treasureboxstore.com


----------



## libby90 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks for this, im stoppping in Singapore for 2 hours on my way to Phuket so ill be doing a speed shop on the layover!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Sep 16, 2009)

sept '09 price update

pigment Sing$ 34


----------



## Sue lie (Aug 13, 2012)

hi i want to know how much do you sell mac illustrated red lips?


----------

